# Ikoula Cloud Hosting Review



## rVPS (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello,


I recently did a review on Ikoulas Cloud Hosting service and thought some here might be interested in it. Decent service so far though the damn Francophone only for much of the stuff is making me polish up on my French lol. Funny how I just went to post this and I have received e-mails from the monitors that the VPS is down and so it is, and waiting for it to come back online and support to get back to me. Not that this should reflect to badly on them...yet. These things happen as we all know.


This is an initial review and will be followed up every 3 months for at the least the next year.


You can read the full review here: http://realvpsreview.com/ikoula-cloud-hosting-review-1/


----------



## joepie91 (Nov 6, 2015)

You could at least copy the content to the thread, instead of just posting a link.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 6, 2015)

> Decent service so far



I wouldn't know.  I've been a customer 8 months (3 dedicated servers) and I haven't had to contact support yet.   


*short review: * their network has been very reliable, very steady performance throughout the day; no complaints; would recommend their dedicateds


*obligatory bench.sh test (lespot.tk/bench.sh edition):*


Download speed from CacheFly: 51.9MB/s 
Download speed from OVH, Montreal, Canada: 2.13MB/s 
Download speed from Atlantic.NET, Toronto, Canada: 7.48MB/s 
Download speed from Choopa, Piscataway, USA: 1.95MB/s 
Download speed from Dacentec, Lenoir, USA: 3.38MB/s 
Download speed from Atlantic.NET, Orlando, USA: 5.66MB/s 
Download speed from Atlantic.NET, Dallas, USA: 3.57MB/s 
Download speed from Atlantic.NET, San Francisco, USA: 2.07MB/s 
Download speed from QuadraNET, LA, USA: 4.30MB/s 
Download speed from OVH, Roubaix, FR: 11.2MB/s 
Download speed from Linode, Frankfurt, DE: 5.07MB/s 
Download speed from Redstation, London, UK: 10.8MB/s 
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 3.46MB/s 
Download speed from Leaseweb, Singapore: 1.69MB/s 


Selecting best server based on latency...
Hosted by Orange (Paris) [1.59 km]: 6.17 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 510.56 Mbit/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 277.76 Mbit/s

 



> You can read the full review here:



or you can sit through a 51 minute video about their cloud https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIu84GBfVrg


----------



## rVPS (Nov 7, 2015)

@joepie91 If I just copy paste than Google starts handing out duplicate content penalties so i figured it would be better this way.


Here is a network test:



> CPU model :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5520  @ 2.27GHz
> Number of cores : 1
> CPU frequency :  2261.068 MHz
> Total amount of ram : 477 MB
> ...





Apparently they were doing maintenance last night on their cloud and that is why my server was down. Downtime was 1hour 14 minutes. It took their support 17 minutes to respond to my ticket, so no complaints there. I didn't receive any notification about the maintenance, but they say they did send e-mails about it to everybody.


----------



## joepie91 (Nov 7, 2015)

rVPS said:


> @joepie91 If I just copy paste than Google starts handing out duplicate content penalties so i figured it would be better this way.



I have seen no such issues with my own blog posts, and frankly Google doesn't really matter that much to begin with. This is a community, not an advertising board.


----------



## rVPS (Nov 7, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> I have seen no such issues with my own blog posts, and frankly Google doesn't really matter that much to begin with. This is a community, not an advertising board.



Well I am sure the admins owners still want to make a few buck (thus the ads) and so rankings in Google would matter. Duplicate content will make a difference and I see no reason to risk it for VPSBoard or my own blog. If people do not want to visit the blog for all the details they do not need to. Maybe what I'll do in the future if give a summary that gives a better idea of the review.


----------



## joepie91 (Nov 7, 2015)

rVPS said:


> Well I am sure the admins owners still want to make a few buck (thus the ads) and so rankings in Google would matter. Duplicate content will make a difference and I see no reason to risk it for VPSBoard or my own blog. If people do not want to visit the blog for all the details they do not need to. Maybe what I'll do in the future if give a summary that gives a better idea of the review.



Or just not post it?


----------



## rVPS (Nov 7, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Or just not post it?



I see no reason not to, and reasons to post them. If people are not interested than they are free not to look.


----------



## joepie91 (Nov 7, 2015)

rVPS said:


> I see no reason not to, and reasons to post them. If people are not interested than they are free not to look.



The reason I see, is that you've registered on here and almost immediately posted a thread containing just a link to your own blog, without the content itself. _This is not an advertising board._


If the duplication is an issue, then you could also just not post it here at all - after all, the information is already available elsewhere, so why link to it? I get the impression that your motivation is much more about advertising your own site, than about contributing quality content to this community. That leaves a bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## rVPS (Nov 7, 2015)

There are no ads, no affiliate links and I checked with VPSboard staff before posting and was given the ok. I understand the hosting industry is full of shady corners and extremely cut throat so I understand where you are coming from. I have 0 advertising and I am contributing good content, not sure what else to say really.


----------



## Stevensst (Jan 11, 2016)

I have their 6 months promo, and use their SG location. They had a problem with rDNS and it took like 2 weeks to fix. Other than that, server was excellent and responsive enough, network ok (but still using old cpu though).


----------

